# laptop suggestion



## iMav (Aug 5, 2007)

i want to know which brand or model should i go for:

my budget: 55k

my requirements:

1. vista home premium
2. 1gb or more ram
3. integrated webcam
4. preferably a dedicated graphics card

hp, sony or dell???

i have seen some of their models and all seem to be similar in features and performance so m a little confused ....


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

Dell 1520...
c2d t5250 1.5ghz
2 gb ddr2 667 ram
120gb hdd
nvidia 8600 m gt 256mb gddr3
vista home premium..


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ its under 55k ???


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 5, 2007)

Dell 1520 is best bet for you. It comes with Vista home premium but I don't think u will get 2 GB within 55k. Have a look at Dell 1420 instead


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2007)

just out of curiosity why not hp or compaq or sony


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

cos sony vaio lappys will be too costly...
and a similar hp lappy ll cost u more than 60k..
check out the hp v6516 if u want...
but the dell 1520 is the best..

mav see this 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64496


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2007)

dell too is going out of budget  

and 1 more question will i be getting a vista setup cd along with any notebook that has the version pre-loaded

that same config is now 60k


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 5, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> dell too is going out of budget
> 
> and 1 more question will i be getting a vista setup cd along with any notebook that has the version pre-loaded



You will need to ask for the DVD


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

yup u get the setup dvd and a language pack cd..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 5, 2007)

I wud say HP DV6516TX is within your budget and has kick-ass config too...


----------



## mandar5 (Aug 5, 2007)

even acer is not bad i think.


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2007)

@ankur its priced at 59k without taxes

@mandar i hate hrithik  i ahvent searched for acer and for some reason not feeling like buying acer


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 5, 2007)

@iMav
Well the prices of laptops vary a lot...
In delhi it costs 55k inclusive of all taxes...


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2007)

@gx and pathiks the guy says that whatever comes as  apackage comes from the company if its there its there if not no ...  pakka atta hai ki nahi


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 6, 2007)

^^^, dell 1420 you definitely get the setup dvd plus the hindi lingo pack in a sealed packet wid the lappy.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 6, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> @gx and pathiks the guy says that whatever comes as  apackage comes from the company if its there its there if not no ...  pakka atta hai ki nahi



As far as my friend working in Windows Vista tech support in converges say, Dell doesn't provide any installation DVD by default, they only provide a recovery DVD or Recovery partition.

However you can ask them for a OEM DVD, & they will ship. Maybe for some extra charge.

iMav, a simple workaround which many of my friends did in Bangalore & gurgaon. They bought there computer with Vista home premium installed with all the 3rd party softwares etc. They simply extracted the serial from the OS & noted it down. After that they clean installed from a Vista DVD selecting to use the 30 day trial. After vista booted fine, they entered the serial which was assigned to the computer & activated over the net.

Rigved was not able to do this on his HP Laptop after clean installin & using the serial key given with the laptop. So he called on Phone support, registered, & activated on Phone


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2007)

why is MS pushing people to go towards piracy


----------



## Kiran.dks (Aug 6, 2007)

I would recommend HP and Dell.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 6, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> why is MS pushing people to go towards piracy



Its not piracy, you can simply go to Windows Market place & download the Vista ISO. After that you can either run it for 30 days or buy a key to make it full version.


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2007)

arre but i already purchased a lappy that is charging me for that OS ... hen y again i need to find or buy the key ....  some1 like me will run a patch and use the ulti version rather thancalling a customer care (who we all know is a headache) or buying another serial after purchasing a 60k lappy


----------



## softhunterdevil (Aug 6, 2007)

HP dv6226tx ... when I bought it it was 59,000

Now price may have fallen.

But I still regret that just after I purchased dv6226, HP DV6516TX came out.... 

I would recommend either of the two ... mostly the later one although its 5,000 bucks more ... you dont have to regret later ... It will be a valid laptop for this millenium.


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2007)

^^ as of now its gonna be that 1


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 6, 2007)

the product sticker is stuck on the underside of the lappy. you needn't even note it down. i think dell provides the dvd by default for the 1520 series. for 1420 series at least it does widout any request or something. but i think regardless of what.. every manufacturer should provide the installation media. afterall how much will mastering a cd or dvd cost?? when they can give driver and apps on the cd why not the OS?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 6, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> arre but i already purchased a lappy that is charging me for that OS ... hen y again i need to find or buy the key


 *
You don't have to buy a new key or OS.
*
* When you order your laptop ask them for an installation DVD. They will bundle installation/recovery DVD.*

If not then Windows Vista will come bundled with your laptop, installed & activated. Simply go to system properties, note down your 25 character Windows Installation key.

Now, if u don't have a Dell supplied installation DVD then simply use any Windows Vista DVD you have to clean install Vista on the laptop, selecting not to activate when online & don't enter any key during installation.

Once rebooted, just go to activate Windows online, enter your serial & it will activate 

There is only one Vista DVD, it is the universal one with all editions in it.


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2007)

ya i know the last part but u said that some ppl arent able to activate ....

the reason y want to know this coz im buying it directly formt eh distributor here and he says what ever is in the pack is there we dont add anything we dont remove anything ... besides i already have a vista dvd so i guess if i need to re-install i can use the bundled key to activate  but having another original disk has its charm


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 6, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ya i know the last part but u said that some ppl arent able to activate



Simply call Microsoft tech support number & they will activae on Phone 


> the reason y want to know this coz im buying it directly formt eh distributor here and he says what ever is in the pack is there we dont add anything we dont remove anything ...



Then ask the distributer to ask Dell for installation Media.



> besides i already have a vista dvd so i guess if i need to re-install i can use the bundled key to activate  but having another original disk has its charm



Control kar....u got original key na. My original Windows XP CD is lost too, i made a slipstreamed SP2 CD in Mosar Baer which I still use.


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanx a lot guys i got the hp 6516tx and the machine is kick a$$ vista is simply beautiful on this baby


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 6, 2007)

^^^ congrats manan... so all set to install mac os x on this??!!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

_"naah it such crap os... not havin basic like cut...  dragging icon to dock deltes it... application folder get delete n i dunno where it go, u cant even save txt files... what crap  vista is 1000 times better. i no install mac os on my new latpop "_


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2007)

not on the lappy ... on the desktop its still there coz im waiting to show thinkdigit how stupid the leopard is  again no cut-paste there too


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh, I'm sure having Tiger installed is completely unrelated to having Leopard. Having a cracked version of Tiger installed on a PC is not going to make it any easier to install a cracked version of Leopard.

If you'd really not wanted to use the OS, it would have been long gone from both your computers.


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2007)

only reason os x is still there is that i like the "yo" factor and status quotient related to having a mac os running on a pc .... u wont understand coz inidently apple sells its computers by advertising that it can windows, MS doesnt  ...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> only reason os x is still there is that i like the "yo" factor and status quotient related to having a mac os running on a pc


Imagine what that ""yo" factor and status quotient" would be like if it was the real deal!
Thankfully, you'll never know.


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

ya but u see that is where sensibility comes into account ... the mac machine would be more of yo factor but less of productive work as far as im concerned but now i have the best of both worlds ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> _"naah it such crap os... not havin basic like cut...  dragging icon to dock deltes it... application folder get delete n i dunno where it go, u cant even save txt files... what crap  vista is 1000 times better. i no install mac os on my new latpop "_



So, you are admitting again that Mac sux. 



> Having a cracked version of Tiger installed on a PC is not going to make it any easier to install a cracked version of Leopard.



Lolz....& I thought u know how Mac OS X works 



> If you'd really not wanted to use the OS, it would have been long gone from both your computers.



One reason for which even I m using OS X, Just look at the UI, it looks so cool 

Besides, it also shows that unlike what Apple advertises...PCs can run any OS out there


> magine what that ""yo" factor and status quotient" would be like if it was the real deal!
> Thankfully, you'll never know.



Since you don't know how to run Mac OS X on a PC & how good it runs on my hardware, u have nothing to compare to. Boy, the Mac OS X we are using is the real thing, the one u r using. Just that I got it on my dirt cheap 4 years old computer for which u had to pay Rs 1.5lakh


----------

